
Covid-19 and HIV: Follow Me Down the Rabbit Hole - sarahnadav
https://medium.com/@sarahnadav/covid-19-hiv-follow-me-down-the-rabbit-hole-b8c23250b01c
======
vixen99
If the argument is a powerful one and immensely significant if it's valid,
then presumably it'll get wider coverage than in a publication for which one
has to sign up (no complaint about that but I prefer not to). Any suggestions
as to where it can found in another context?

~~~
sarahnadav
This was a quick write up of what I've discovered over the past week. It
actually came out of research for an economic theory I was writing for the
World Economic Forum. It is not a definitive argument of any kind. You can
read it through this free link [https://medium.com/@sarahnadav/covid-19-hiv-
follow-me-down-t...](https://medium.com/@sarahnadav/covid-19-hiv-follow-me-
down-the-rabbit-
hole-b8c23250b01c?source=friends_link&sk=cfdcf1fed6e22cc545acb4c45e18b546)

~~~
dodgyb
This is more than a rabbit warren Sarah...

A quote from a peer reviewed paper by Shi Zhengli the 'Chinese Bat Lady' on
how she combined SARS and HIV

"we investigated the receptor usage of the SL-CoV S by combining a human
immunodeficiency virus-based pseudovirus system with cell lines expressing the
ACE2 molecules of human, civet, or horseshoe bat"

[https://project-evidence.github.io/#%28part._p1%29](https://project-
evidence.github.io/#%28part._p1%29)

~~~
sarahnadav
HOLY SHIT.

~~~
dodgyb
This is a very well researched and referenced investigation into the origins
of CoV-SARS-2 virus and the activities of Shi Zhengli and her associates.

[https://greatgameindia.com/covid19-files-scientific-
investig...](https://greatgameindia.com/covid19-files-scientific-
investigation-on-mysterious-origin-of-
coronavirus/#Virological_Evidence_Gene_Variation_in_Wuhan_New_Coronavirus_COVID-19)

------
gus_massa
> _Creepy Coincidence #1_

Asymptomatic spreaders are common for virus. Most people (~95%) that get the
polio virus has no symptoms or very mild symptoms. It makes very difficult to
control outbreaks if you don't vaccine a the people that meet the known case,
but also the people that meet them and perhaps another ring of contacts. (I
think that smallpox have no asymptomatic cases. It depends on the virus.)

> _Creepy Coincidence #2_

The problems with conjunctivitis, headaches, gastrointestinal problems are
common to a lot of virus. Fever is what you body do when there is a virus
somewhere, and conjunctivitis is what your body do when there is a virus in
the eyes. Most of these symptoms are generic. Also, the virus may have a mild
symptoms most of the time and very strong unrelated symptoms in a few times.
Take a look again at polio or for another unrelated case take a look at
shingles.

The other problems in your list are direct consequences of the virus. In some
case you can get a secondary bacterial infection in the lungs. But with HIV
the problem is that it destroy the immune system and then you get plenty of
secondary infections.

> _Creepy Coincidence #3_

Mass confusion and hysteria. I agree, but I don't think it is particularly
relater to Covid-19. Perhaps you should compare it to the last pandemic, like
polio before the vaccine.

\---

In general, I think it would be a good exercise to try to find the same types
of connections between HIV and Covid-19 but using instead Polio and Covid-19,
or HIV and Polio.

~~~
sarahnadav
Good point, I'll look into it. I'm NOT an expert in infectious disease, I
study human behavior. These creepy coincidences were just gut instincts. My
point was not to draw a conclusion but to just push people away from being
anchored to this being like the flu.

------
corporateslave5
This is not to mention that the guy who won the nobel prize for hiv research
says the virus is man made.

~~~
sarahnadav
Ya, that is noted in the post. Otherwise, it would be hard to imagine how HIV
gene sequences would get in the mix. Unless perhaps there was a monkey
involved...which seems less likely than this coming out of a lab

~~~
gus_massa
Do you have a link about the HIV gene sequences? I remember a preprint that
claimed that, but the sequence were very short, not whole genes. Two where 6
amino acid long and the other where not exact matches, but a small matech
nearby a small match.

For an analogy, let's imagine that the genome of the virus were a short esay,
and the whole genes were sentences. It is like claiming plagirism, because two
persons use the word "banana" and the word "apple" in another sentence and
then they used "co???ion" and "in???ing" in another two sentences.

~~~
sarahnadav
I don't have links about the HIV gene sequence but in the post I put every
primary research article I could find about COVID-19 and HIV or T-Cells.

COVID-19 is bonding to T-cells and killing them, in a way that is similar to
HIV but not exactly the same

~~~
gus_massa
It is the last article linked _Uncanny similarity of unique inserts in the
2019-nCoV spike protein to HIV-1 gp120 and Gag_

The important part is in Table 1. If you take a look at the coincidences, the
first two are equal but very short. The third one has a hole and it has a few
differences

    
    
      RSYL---TPGDSSSG
      RTYLFNETRGNSSSG
    

The fourth one has also a big hole, but they are using another strain of the
virus. This article has a more detailed analysis
[https://theprepared.com/blog/no-the-2019-ncov-genome-
doesnt-...](https://theprepared.com/blog/no-the-2019-ncov-genome-doesnt-
actually-seem-engineered-from-hiv/)

~~~
sarahnadav
I included that study but it was retracted later. I believe that it is still
valuable in the context of the bigger picture of research and the conversation
on the subject.

There is other peer-reviewed research which is included

~~~
gus_massa
I think it was never officialy published. The other research articles don't
claim that Covid-19 has copies of parts of HIV.

~~~
sarahnadav
No- they claim that it attacks T-cells like HIV

